# MS SQL Server Datenbank exportieren



## latogt (27. Januar 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe den SQL Server 2005 am laufen und wollte ein Backup meiner Datenbank machen um sie bei einem Freund zu integrieren. Wie mache ich das am Besten? Ist es egal, ob ich im Modus "SQL Server und Windows Authentifizierung" bin oder muss der gleiche Benutzer dann auch bei meinem Freund vorliegen?

Ich habe mehr oder weniger schon alle Varianten durchprobiert. Leider kommt beim Widerherstellen immer eine Fehlermeldung:



> Fehler bei Wiederherstellen für Server 'localhost'. (Microsoft.SqlServer.Smo)
> 
> System.Data.SqlClient.SqlError: Fehler bei der Verzeichnissuche für die Datei "C:\Programme\Microsoft SQL Server\MSSQL\data\northwnd.mdf". Betriebssystemfehler 3(Das System kann den angegebenen Pfad nicht finden.). (Microsoft.SqlServer.Smo)



Woran liegt das? Was kann ich dagegen tun? Diese Meldung kam im Übrigen bei der Wiederherstellung der Northwind.bak Datei (Das Beispiel Northwind DB sollte doch bekannt sein) auf meinem System. Es scheint also, als könne ich gar keine Datei wiederherstellen. Die Fehlermeldung versteh ich auch nicht so ganz. Warum sagt er, er könne das Verzeichnis nicht finden? Ist ja auch klar, ich will es doch gerade durch die .bak herstellen. Natürlich gibt es das bzw. die .mdf vorher nicht.

Könnt ihr mir helfen?

Also eigentlich würde mir auch der SQL Code reichen. Aber irgendwie gibt es eine solche Funktion im MS SQL Server 2005 gar nicht, die mir den einfachen SQL Code der DB ausgibt.

Danke für Tipps


----------



## Bernd1984 (28. Januar 2008)

Hallo latogt,

bei der Wiederherstellung kann auch der Pfad  für die Dateien angegeben werden, normal werden die vom Ursprungssystem übernommen. 
Unter Optionen muss jeweils ein gültiger Pfad eingetragen sein.


```
RESTORE DATABASE [test1] FROM  DISK = N'G:\Sicherung\Test.BAK' WITH  FILE = 1,  MOVE N'NIL_Data' TO N'E:\Programme\Microsoft SQL Server\MSSQL.1\MSSQL\test1.mdf',  MOVE N'NIL_Log' TO N'E:\Programme\Microsoft SQL Server\MSSQL.1\MSSQL\test1_1.ldf',  NOUNLOAD,  STATS = 10
GO
```


----------

